# Aurora Oil & Gas (AEF.TO)



## trophy_23 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone else is holding this. I have had a small position since before the Baytex offer and have never held anything that was in a buy out position. How do I proceed? If the deal goes through do my shares get rolled into Baytex somehow? Thanks for any insight, I am fairly new to this.


----------

